# Game 27: Heat @ Pistons (12/28 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 28, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd game in 4 nights. Hope the players get a lot of rest today/tonight. 

Big game since we play our 4th game in 5 games on Saturday in Milwaukee, a place and a team that gives us trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now no Wade for this one


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> The NBA has suspended Dwyane Wade one game for shot to the groin of Charlotte's Ramon Sessions.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Miller time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he'll get the start in the rare white dude vs white dude SG matchup.

Hopefully we win and Wade is fresh and ready to go in Milwaukee on Saturday.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we can't have Wade for one of these, I'd rather it be DET. He seems to like playing in Milwaukee, for the most part (Marquette).

Hopefully Ray is ready to go. He's pretty helpful when Wade is out.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No Ray, no Wade would actually make this more interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray is back and will play tonight. Miller to get the start at SG, as expected.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by UD. Great effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 start for Bosh

10-13 shooting for the Heat so far


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That Pistons arena is so lifeless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That Pistons arena is so lifeless.


That Gordon/Villanueva summer wrecked their franchise.

Sad to see pics of earlier games there where there's a handful of people in upper deck sections.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was the ambient pessimism and misery that made that LeBron shot somehow roll in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-17 after 1

Heat shoot 14-20 in the quarter, lead by Lebron who has 12 points on 6-7 shooting

As always with the Heat, can they keep this up or fall into their usual lull.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Austin Daye. The scrubiest Heat Killer ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14-0 Pistons run

Bosh finally gives the Heat their 1st FG in the quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf is this crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Pistons with 24 points in the 1st 6 minutes of the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarrassing. Killed by Will Bynum, Austin Daye and Charlie V


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Everyone on the floor aside from Cole is embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pistons now 7-10 from 3 

It'd been too long since a team went off on us from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-52 at the half

Pistons with 41 in the quarter. Unbelievable. They are shooting 62% and are 8-12 from 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing disaster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MC Hammer is doing the halftime show in Detroit :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From up 15 to now down 13. Unbelievable.

Make it down 15. A 30pt swing..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd game in a row where Mike Miller is getting killed on D


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SMH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just put Singler on a poster


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dammmn Lebron deep 3333333333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen now 0-6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-71 after 3

Only down 10. Could've been worse. 

The only chance we got tonight is if Lebron goes the full way in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron cuts it to 10 to end the quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 81-71 after 3
> 
> Only down 10. Could've been worse.
> 
> The only chance we got tonight is if Lebron goes the full way in the 4th.


Or if Ray gets his head out of his ass and contributes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a shot by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant believe Andre Drummond is just 19. Kid is already huge.

Ray finally hits a J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

4pt game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Perfect start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron is dialed in.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

One of them games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And just like that its back down 11.

Teams should just shoot 3 after 3 up against us. They'll more than likely go in.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well Lebron 14-19 33 pts. and Down 11.

Ray Allen stepped down instead of up. 3-17 Allen, Battier, Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by Lebron

Ray 333

back down to 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And back down 11. Like I said, teams should just shoot 3 after 3 against us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gotta love when the opposition jacks and hits a hundred 3s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333 and the foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bynum is murdering us


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is Lebron not touching the ball. Our guards fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Butterfingers Bosh made an appearance at the wrong time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, this is just their night. Cant even be mad when they're hitting contested 3's, J's, and layups.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Will Bynum playing the best game of his career. Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pistons 67% from 3. :nonono: i hate losing to this garbage ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Will Bynum is the 1st guard this season to give Norris trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Un****ingbelievable 

Will Bynum cannot miss


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Adam said:


> Will Bynum playing the best game of his career. Why does this not surprise me?


Absolutely not. Definitely top 5 though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Will Bynum will tell his grand kids about this game. Holy shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 109-99

Pistons shoot 58% and were 12-18 from 3. 

No D for Will Bynum.

To make matters worse, Lebron played the entire 2nd half and Bosh played 40 minutes. They will now have to play their 4th in 5 nights tomorrow in Milwaukee, a place that has given us trouble.

So we'll be playing our 4th game in 5 nights tomorrow night, while Milwaukee has been off since Wednesday. Gotta love NBA scheduling.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh well shit happens. Role players stunk up the joint and Detroit couldn't miss. the perfect storm.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat lose 109-99
> 
> Pistons shoot 58% and were 12-18 from 3.
> 
> ...


Welcome to being a Pistons fan this year. We've done 3 4in5s and one of them was a 6in8. They've lost a LOT of back ends in the last 12 minutes this year. Its weird being the fresh team. Most back to backs in the league thankfully an empty slate from like 12/23 to the end of January finally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo deserves blame tonight as well. No adjustments on Bynum. Just switching Mario and Norris on him even though he was killing both. No doubling, no zone, no Lebron on him, nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> Welcome to being a Pistons fan this year. We've done 3 4in5s and one of them was a 6in8. They've lost a LOT of back ends in the last 12 minutes this year. Its weird being the fresh team. Most back to backs in the league thankfully an empty slate from like 12/23 to the end of January finally.


The schedule this season has been really weird for some reason. Heat had a 5 games in 7nights stretch earlier this year, then had 4 days off following that, and then had a stretch with only 2 road games in a 35 day span.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Agreed. It certainly hasn't been normal. It has felt for Pistons fans a lot like last season thus far. Oh well this wasn't a playoff team anyway and it pushes us to a better lotto pick this summer. So I am okay with it. It'll make next years rise toward relevance feel better.

Assuming JoeD doesn't botch his second shot at cap space...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> Agreed. It certainly hasn't been normal. It has felt for Pistons fans a lot like last season thus far. Oh well this wasn't a playoff team anyway and it pushes us to a better lotto pick this summer. So I am okay with it. It'll make next years rise toward relevance feel better.
> 
> Assuming JoeD doesn't botch his second shot at cap space...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


Andre Drummond looks good. You guys might have a nice future with him and Monroe.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Will Bynum? 41 points? I was embarrassed when we gave up 43 in Q1 @PHX in '05.

Just reading this thread was frustrating as all hell. Wondering if it's worth downloading this game to see LeBron go off...



Wade2Bosh said:


> ****ing Austin Daye. The scrubiest Heat Killer ever.





> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Austin Daye is the living definition of #*randomscrubheatkiller*, no?


I read this tweet at work and felt so relieved I didn't have to witness it again. One of the most annoying scrubs we'd ever let go off. Seems he didn't get too crazy tonight according to the box score.

Was Bynum mostly hitting crazy J's or layups or what the ****? 

Were Ray's 3 attempts mostly contested and off-balance like he's been shooting lately? He hasn't seemed to be in a good flow lately.

17 missed 3's between our 4 shooters (Chalmers, Miller, Battier, Allen). Something you almost expect to never happen.

Looks like Bosh had a great game statistically, but he hurts us a lot when he turns it over like that, though 14 TOs as a team isn't horrible for us. Either way, even with the Knicks craziness, this is the best shooting game against us this season. I don't know the Pistons offensive numbers this year, but I'm sure they pretty much Wiz'd all over them tonight. It's just weird to see LeBron and Bosh combine for 63 while we lose to the Pistons, even with Dwyane out. However, the way we're built, if Wade's not playing we need our shooters to hit at their normal clip. Combine that not happening with the opponent starring in their own version of Angels in the Backcourt, and it's an obvious loss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: I hadnt seen that Ethan tweet. Funny that we had the same thought about Daye.

A little late but Daye hit 2 3's that keyed the turnaround in the 2nd quarter. Think he had 8 in that 2nd, all during the 1st half of that 2nd quarter where their run began. He was then quiet the rest of the game.

Bynum was hitting everything. Contested 3's off the dribble (came in with 7 3's on the season) and was hitting contested long J's, off-balanced 10 footers. Everything. Speaking of Bynum, the pic they use of him on *ESPN.com is hilarious*

Bosh put up great numbers tonight, but he went really, really quiet for long stretches. Was actually surprised to see he had 28.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I got that feeling reading the Heat Index grades, and yeah, that pic is hilarious. Looks like there's a clown to the left of the camera making him giggle.



> @*CoupNBA*  The Pistons shot 11-of-14 on above-the-break threes.


What exactly does this mean? Can't mean in transition...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looked it up



> The shorter distance makes a difference. Over the last five seasons, the league has shot 39.2 percent on corner 3-pointers and 35.2 percent on 3-pointers taken above the break (where the arc turns into a straight line). That difference in percentage produces an extra point scored every 8.2 attempts.


The most inefficient 3's and they shot 11-14.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We lost to the Pistons

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Eric Reid ‏@EReidMiamiHeat
> @MiamiHEAT shot 51% in last nites loss at Detroit ending a 31 gm win streak w/ 50%+shooting. In our Big 3 era now 62-3 & 28-1 on rd at 50%FG


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Pist-ons.


----------

